
If humans only died from 'flukes' (accidents, crime) we'd live 9,000ish years - toado85
http://polstats.com/#!/life
======
SixSigma
Under the presumption that the value of killing you / not being killed by you
/ committing a crime punishable by death etc. remains the same.

